# What type of fence charger do I need?



## hoog (Apr 20, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## daisyjack (Apr 20, 2012)

hoog said:
			
		

> I am putting up an electric fence to keep in my small herd of Boer goats. I have a buck and some does. I have a 6 acre pasture and the perimeter is a  mile, about 2600 feet. I will be using 4 strands of Zareba Polywire, 200 Meter, 6 Conductors at heights of 6, 18, 36 and 48 .
> 
> I need an AC fence charger for $150-$250.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure which one but order it from zareba website they are on sale and a 25% off code is zssale25 and they have free shipping will save you some money. it will make the 50 mile one 91.00


----------



## KFaye (May 13, 2012)

Good luck with your new goats. I have a couple of Myotonics. Electric fence works great. The first time they came close one squealed thru the fence. A bit of a zap there. The next time for another a nose touched it. I am happy to say they respect the fence! And so do I as I touched it accidentally a few times!


----------



## woodsie (Jan 24, 2013)

I am sooo glad you posted the update - sorry it didn't work out for you though.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jan 25, 2013)

hoog said:
			
		

> Unfortunately the fence didnt work for the goats. The donkey and dog respects it but the goat not so much.
> 
> What happened was I had the adults all trained but the first kid we had learned to put her head down and charge through the PVC wiring. She sometimes got a zap but it was worth it to her. Soon the others learned from her and I had goats everywhere!
> 
> I had to put horse fence around the electric fence so they couldnt charge through anymore. The electric fence keeps them off of the wire fence and the wire fence keeps them from trying to run through the electric fence.


Cattle panels

We had issues with electric fences with chickens. Our soil is sandy so it was hard to keep the ground pole "active" for the fence to work. We have welded wire for the chickens and cattle panels for the goats.

It is more expensive, but I don't have to worry about electricity and I'm not a handy person so it was easy for me to pound in a few posts, secure the panels with wire and get a dog kennel door for a gate. I also have a 16' stock trailer to bring the panels home in too. Unfortunately, the other 4-H moms realized this so I have hauled panels for a few of them too!


----------

